# Cannot see past page 5



## SwissGirl2016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello, I recently posted this discussion: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/342170-escort-ads.html. I have tried several browsers, but cannot see page 6 of this discussion. Is there something I'm doing wrong? 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there

I'm guessing we have our thread preferences set up a bit differently, because there is only 3 pages for me.
I can see up to the very last post, which is number 84. What is your last post count?
From the forum page, who does it say made the last post for this forum? I have notmyrealname4 at 6:40AM July 16. Are you able to view that post?

Dayle


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Using the default forum settings I get 84 posts spread over 6 pages.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Mclane said:


> Using the default forum settings I get 84 posts spread over 6 pages.


i have the same as dayle, just 3 pages. im going to apply a profile fix to see if that will help. on your end, can you do me a favor and do a cache and cookies clear?

we will see if both our efforts help the situation. if not, we will troubleshoot this more. let me know.

~Shane


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Yungster said:


> i have the same as dayle, just 3 pages. im going to apply a profile fix to see if that will help. on your end, can you do me a favor and do a cache and cookies clear?
> 
> we will see if both our efforts help the situation. if not, we will troubleshoot this more. let me know.
> 
> ~Shane


Me? But I'm not having an issue with the website. I can see all the pages of the thread in question.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I believe they were talking about @SwissGirl2016
As mentioned by Dayle and Shane, we have this account set to look at 40 posts per page. 
You can change that within you userCP->Seetings & Options-> Edit Options -> Thread Display Options -> Number of posts to Show per page. 
Can you try changing that setting, and then clear your cache and cookies and see if that helps clear it up?

Please let us know what browser you are using as well. 

Richard.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I've figured out this bug and have written about this before.

What happened is the thread grew to 6 pages long for the number of posts per page you're set for. You went to a page that showed the list of pages in the thread, either a search, or looking at another page of that thread. After you loaded that page but before you clicked the link either the poster or a moderator deleted one or more posts and then page 6 ceased to exist. You had a link to a non-existant page, and the lazy programmer way to deal with it was to just create a permanent redirect for your account from page 6 to page 5. The problem is that redirect is there forever. Now page 6 exists, the redirect should go away, but it doesn't. It's there for @SwissGirl2016 forever.

I've tried all of the suggestions, and they don't work. The issue is on the server software.

There is a workaround, you can see the posts. Just change your settings to a different number of posts per page. By setting to more posts per page, those posts will go before page 6; by setting it to less posts per page they will go after page 6. You can then look at them. But you will never be able to see page number 6 unless they fix the forum software.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

@Youngster

Richard - You can make this bug happen with two test accounts.

Setup user A and user B

Have user A make 41 posts.

Use account B to look at page one; they should see a link to page 2.

Use account A to delete two posts.

Click on the link for page 2 presented to user B.

Have user A put two more posts back up.

Attempt to see those posts using account B. You can't without changing the number of posts per page.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Log out of your account. Try to access the thread as a guest and see if you can read the missing page. You won't be able to post or reply but maybe you can still read it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If anyone in the tech side of TAM wants the perfect example:

I'm going to presume you've got the ability to pretend you're me...

Follow this link:
scumbag here page 19
You'll find yourself here:
scumbag here page 8

This isn't due to ANYTHING on this end, it's a but on your end.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

klondike said:


> I click your first link I got to page 19.
> 
> I click the second and I go to page 8.
> 
> 15 wasted seconds of my life I'll never get back.


Yep, it is specific to the person.

But while I'm dinking around to read the thread, I figure out another way to create that bug anyone should be able to recreate.

Open two tabs. With one open the first page of any thread with several pages. In the second tab got to your user control panel. In the control panel, set the number of posts per page to 5 and save changes. Now refresh the tab with any open thread, the hit the last page link. It will take you to a much higher page number. Now go back to the CP, and set it to a higher number of posts per page and save changes. Then go to the thread tab and refresh. The page you were on doesn't exist for you anymore, and it will redirect you to a lower page. Now go back and change your settings back to 5 posts per page. That redirect persists and you can't get to the last page anymore, it will always redirect you to an earlier page.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

hey there,

I cant seem to recreate this. Im running a thread rebuild and hopefully that fixes it. as this is being done, and so we are covering all bases here. Can you get some screenshots of what you are looking at so we can take a look to see what you are looking at. Id also like to know of other members experiences here with this bug since we are having a hard time recreating this fully, we can gather all the info we can and possible send it off to the techs to take a closer look at the issue with all the gathered information.

let me know, thanks.

~Shane


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't understand what there is to screenshot, it takes us to the wrong page.


----------



## begdemo (Aug 12, 2016)

I followed my instructions and created the bug on this test account. Try and view this post from this account; You can't unless you change the number of posts per page

PM @larry.gray if you need the password.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

the screenshot is to escalate this to the tech department so they can get a better idea of the situation since we are having a hard time recreating the issue. its fine that you can see if, but if the tech's cant recreate the issue, and I cannot create the issue to screenshot and send to them, then I need it from the members. its to help escalate the problem and have it looked into as a bug/glitch. its up to you if you want to send your page counts, etc. ill do a test on that account and see. but i still need that screenshot.

EDIT: tried the account you created and recreated the test glitch for me. its still functioning normally for me. Im going to still need a screenshot.

~Shane


----------

